# Dewalt dcf620 clutch question



## Brunolee (May 7, 2018)

Hi don't know if this has been posted elsewhere, I have done countless searches on Google and can't find the information I need. I have a dewalt dcf620. I had a problem where some wise guy pushed a tip inside the screwgun without the shaft. I took a portion of the gun apart to remove the tip and out falls a small steel ball type bearing. Unfortunately I lost the ball, I put the gun back together and now the problem I have is the shaft doesn't stay locked inside the gun. When tilted down the shaft slides out. I have searched for this part at the dewalt shop but the guys there were of no help.i have viewed schematics of the gun and this steel ball is not a listed part however I have found out that the ball fits into the clutch assembly part number N410831 CLUTCH ASSEMBLY. If anyone here has any experience or knowledge with this part, please help me out. I would love to know where I can find a replacement ball only and not the clutch assembly. Thanks for any help.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Brunolee said:


> Hi don't know if this has been posted elsewhere, I have done countless searches on Google and can't find the information I need. I have a dewalt dcf620. I had a problem where some wise guy pushed a tip inside the screwgun without the shaft. I took a portion of the gun apart to remove the tip and out falls a small steel ball type bearing. Unfortunately I lost the ball, I put the gun back together and now the problem I have is the shaft doesn't stay locked inside the gun. When tilted down the shaft slides out. I have searched for this part at the dewalt shop but the guys there were of no help.i have viewed schematics of the gun and this steel ball is not a listed part however I have found out that the ball fits into the clutch assembly part number N410831 CLUTCH ASSEMBLY. If anyone here has any experience or knowledge with this part, please help me out. I would love to know where I can find a replacement ball only and not the clutch assembly. Thanks for any help.




Hi Brunolee, the 620 is pretty much a disposable gun. From what I’ve seen, the replacement parts can’t be bought individually, and are very expensive when you consider the price of a new gun. I’ve been having problems with the triggers failing at around a year of use. 
I keep my broken guns for parts donors. 
If you pm me your address I can send you a used bearing. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

